# A Mac OS X interface for Windows? (Skin only)



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, I work right now as a technician for Internet service and I have no experience with Mac at all. Its rare I have a Mac costumer, but I have to be ready. I've heard that there are skins for Windows XP interface to make it look completely like Mac OS X. So, I used Google and found a few links. I just want to know if those will actually also teach me how to e.g. set up a network or Internet broadband connection, check for missing drivers and general troubleshooting.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope, a skin will do nothing more than make it look kind of like a Mac, just like a Adam West mask will not make you Adam West, only kind of look like Adam West. The only way you will get any experience is to get a Mac and use it, as it is set up different, and handles those kinds of things differently.


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok thanks, maybe I'll try to get a cheap used Mac to see that the fuss is about and learn how to use it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

To get the most out of it, I'd recommend one with an Intel CPU.


----------



## Sleestak (Nov 10, 2003)

I work tech support and we often use this site as a Mac reference:

http://www.chasms.com/

They are somewhat interactive screenshots.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah you don't want to be troubleshooting like Adam West from any of the Batman series is not like the Adam West from Family Guy!!!

If you buy a mac go to the genius bar and they will enlighten you.... also keep posting on here we are a beast...

I used to work for apple and I have connections... 

I also think Sinclar is Steve Jobs son so he knows a lot!

Also there are books like the MAC OS X missing manual that help a lot!!!


----------

